

Analog Hacker Raises $20k to Make Handmade Lockpicking Tools - dantheman
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/08/analog-hacker-raises-20k-to-make-handmade-lockpicking-tools/62084/

======
dantheman
I've backed this project:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/schuyler/lockpicks-by-
op...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/schuyler/lockpicks-by-open-
locksport)

I think they're going to be a great set of picks/sets of locks.

Also you can see a lot his project updates here:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/schuyler/lockpicks-by-
op...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/schuyler/lockpicks-by-open-
locksport/posts)

------
barrydahlberg
What a great video. He comes across as a really likable guy who knows what
he's doing and loves it. I've seen a few other marketing videos around that
could learn a lot from his honest, personal approach.

